# FS: Rotkeil severums - fry pictures!



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys!

Red shoulder/ rotkeil severums for sale. They are currently in and around a half inch. In a couple of weeks they should be ready to go. Thought i would post a little in advance.

These guys are top quality. The parents are just stunners. So much red. I dont want to insult them with my poor camera, but these shots will give you a small idea. These pictures are taken at different times in different tanks just to show you how much they change color even as adults


























I dont have a picture of the babies yet. They are just to small for my camera to capture. I will get pictures soon.

I will start sales of the fry at $10 ea 5 for $40. If you want more let me know.

Island pets price: $39.99
Pet boutique price: (now sold out) $24.99

1 adult also available.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*severum juvies*

Keep me posted. I'm nearby.
Fishbait 604 761-6761 North Van


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

keep me in the loop


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought i would bump this one up, Fish a growing and doing great!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay guys, Picture time! These are the best shots i could get.



















Sales will start next week!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very cute the fry!!!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

so cute! fry looking always interesting.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys!

Fry are now in and around 1 inch! Message me if you want some 

Alex


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

AWW said:


> 1 adult also available.


The adult that's available...is it in one of the pics? How much?

Regards...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> The adult that's available...is it in one of the pics? How much?
> 
> Regards...


It is not the one in the pictures. People have been asking for photos of him, and i cant get one I am happy with. He is a fast one 

Alex


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Rotkeil Juvies*

I got some of Rotkeil juvies from Alex, very cool little guys, healthy and great eaters as well. Can't wait until the colors come out. 









enjoying their supper!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump new pictures added


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> bump new pictures added


Thanks for the pictures Laurie! It was a pleasure seeing you again.

Fish are growing guys! PM me if you would like some


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump! I am planning on moving these guys to the 120 if more don't clear out....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump, here are some updated pics!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If it's food they eat it "NOW" These are great little fish, it's fun to watch them grow!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hahaha they sure do, Mine will feed from my fingers. Eating NLS Pellets now


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am interested in your severums but my tank is only 90 gallons and I read on line that they grow to 20 cm.!

How big are your parents?

AquaAddict


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

How many do you still have? 

I have some True Parrots - 3"-4" - do you want to work out a swop?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in your severums but my tank is only 90 gallons and I read on line that they grow to 20 cm.!
> 
> ...


The parents are around 8 inches.

Honestly, they would do fine in a 90 gallon. It will take them about 2 years to grow to 8 inches. As long as you have 18" in width, you will be fine.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> How many do you still have?
> 
> I have some True Parrots - 3"-4" - do you want to work out a swop?


PM sent:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump it up, I had a few more picked up! If anyone wants to purchase them at the auction too, Let me know! I will also be auctioning a few off.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

*rotkeil swop*

Hi

Have been travelling so couldn't pick up as planned - can we still make arrangements for picking up some Juveniles?

thanks



Fishman21 said:


> How many do you still have?
> 
> I have some True Parrots - 3"-4" - do you want to work out a swop?


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

these guys dont eat plants right?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

not at the moment. When they are 4" plus, probably


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have been travelling so couldn't pick up as planned - can we still make arrangements for picking up some Juveniles?
> 
> thanks


sure, no problem. PM me a time.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump it up. Weakly bump. A batch went at the auction to a great home!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

bump. still losts left. If you want a large group willing to discount huge!


----------

